# Lowes Blue Hawk plunge router/table kit... HELP! :)



## Candi_D (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Everyone!

I'm very new to routers (as in I've never used one) but I'd like to be able to make rabbet cuts and some decorative edges to make picture frames, small plaques, etc. I knew a small table would work best for me so after looking around I went with the Blue Hawk kit from Lowes for under $90. Brought it home yesterday and the router looks great, the table seems decent enough with lots of accessories included.... the problem is that while I understand how to adjust the depth when using it as handheld I have no idea how I'd possibly ever be able to make adjustments when it's mounted on the table. I can lock it in before mounting so that the bit extends through the table but if I want to then adjust it to make my cuts correctly (ie taking off only a small amount each time till I reach my desired thickness) I can't do it. As soon as I unlock it the springs force it all the way down, I'm not even strong enough to reengage it at that point let alone adjust it for 1/8" of an inch difference etc. I'm shocked that they would include a plunge router with a table when you can't adjust it. 

I figure I have 2 options. 1) try to figure out how it all came in the box and rebox it all up and return it and go with something else (was thinking of the Dewalt DEWALT DWP611 and the little table from Rockler) or 2) I figure out how to remove the stupid springs and only use it as a table router (which I'm ok with). 

Does anyone own this thing? Any ideas on how to remove the springs or other ideas? I loved the price of it for what it offers but it's useless if I can't adjust it to make my cuts. 

Thanks!
Candi


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome Candi, I am not familiar at all with the setup mentioned. Lowes is usually very good about returns and they have a Bosch small router table that looks pretty well built and seems like a decent value if that is what is available in Your area.... That would be my direction or if Ya have time there are plenty of smaller tables available on internet,, doing this make sure You get a good insert and the right one if options are listed for router You intend to purchase this will save ya from drilling holes even though not a big deal ,, buy a strong ( 1 1/2 hp - or bigger) nice router (Bosch,Dwalt)that is easy for You to adjust in tables most will slide in the base mounted to underside of insert and adjust by simply unlocking and turning a big hand knob up/down then Ya can dedicate this route to the table if possible and happy sawdust making


----------



## Candi_D (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you for your post. I think I'm going to take it back today and continue to consider my options. I really like the looks of the Dewalt 611 but need to figure out my table options with it, really do want to keep the cost low since this is just for hobby work and making small frames etc. Still bummed out about the Lowes package though and the fact that I can't see a way to remove the pesky springs.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

If Ya have a Sears close by they also sell a table with router combo kit although the table is plastic legs it is quite sturdy for smaller projects, I had one a few years ago and built apicnic table with it


----------



## Candi_D (Dec 19, 2012)

I saw that one, it actually looks identical to my kit except that it comes with the fixed router and has the table top adjustment. I do wish the router had a variable speed that came with the Sears one though.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I sent you an email with some options Candi. This is always a difficult choice for people starting out. Good idea to take the set back to Lowes, it is very low quality.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Candi, if Ya like the Sears one put a Porter Cable router in with variable speed and sell the other one orrr just keep it as a spare and start a tool collection it can be addicting I now own 5 routers and use 3 regularly


----------



## Bundy (Dec 8, 2012)

Candi_D said:


> Thank you for your post. I think I'm going to take it back today and continue to consider my options. I really like the looks of the Dewalt 611 but need to figure out my table options with it, really do want to keep the cost low since this is just for hobby work and making small frames etc. Still bummed out about the Lowes package though and the fact that I can't see a way to remove the pesky springs.


I think if you start with a good variable speed router it is a good start.There are many guides/jigs to help you start with before you need a table. The forum and youtube has some great help. You can always add a quality home built router table later to help offset the cost. If you still have the bug add a nice router lift and nice fence system. Being new to forum I understand the over whelming cost of beginning but results come form quality tools and practice. The are some great used routers and combos out there as well on classifieds and craigslist.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Candi, I was in Lowes this morningand finally looked at the Blue Hawk table and in my opinion, it will cause Ya some grief down the road and be very hard to sell if wanting to recoup some of Your money. The Bosch table would be a nice table to start with if wanting a small benchtop.. You can check out Rockler,Router table depot and many others if can wait a few days for shipping or buy a table top and build a table around it, my table is built on casters (lockable) for ease of movement and space resrictions good luck and let us know which route Ya take


----------



## Candi_D (Dec 19, 2012)

I have the Dewalt 611 combo kit coming, I liked the feel of that one in the store and from what I've seen on youtube I think it'll be good for the small projects I want to use it for. Now I just need to figure out a table, do you know if I could use one of those basic tables (ie something from HD or Lowes) with it? I assume I'd have to drill the top to get holes that line up, but that shouldn't be very hard right? The only "table" I can find advertised to work with it is the little shelf by Rockler. Eventually I can try to make my own table but to get me started having something premade would be easiest.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Candi_D said:


> I have the Dewalt 611 combo kit coming, I liked the feel of that one in the store and from what I've seen on youtube I think it'll be good for the small projects I want to use it for. Now I just need to figure out a table, do you know if I could use one of those basic tables (ie something from HD or Lowes) with it? I assume I'd have to drill the top to get holes that line up, but that shouldn't be very hard right? The only "table" I can find advertised to work with it is the little shelf by Rockler. Eventually I can try to make my own table but to get me started having something premade would be easiest.


Candi

You could try the grizzly table. Very reasonable price.
Grizzly table

Al


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

The holes will be easy just line up just make sure centered on the template, I had a friend drilled on his drill press and machined so I could use screws or bolts, but it was easy ..... I saw in todays paper the Sears combo on sale for $99.00... The Dewalt combo should serve Ya for a good while


----------



## alphamale734 (Jan 4, 2013)

*modification*

I just bought this router yesterday set it up today with the table and modified it. As posted before the springs on this this router are very stiff, so stiff that it actually lifts up the table when trying to adjust the depth. I also found that i couldnt get very much depth with the bit unless i had 3/4 of the shank sticking up and then i could only get just past the bearing, not even the whole bit. So for what its worth ($84) and in a money pinch i modified it.

To get more depth i removed the plate base and the guards and vacuum attachment as the table already has these accommodations maybe common cents but for a beginner and poor instructions this is something i figured out. Now for the spring issue the only way to remove them and you dont have to remove them all the way is to cut them with a pair of side cutters as the base where they installed them are held with flush pins one time use. So i pulled the boot back and cut about 6 coils out, you can do more or less but i still wanted if need be some plunge options.

I mounted it to my table and with a few height adjustments works like a charm. Now by modifying this im sure i voided the 3 year warranty but its worth every penny now.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

I bought this set two years ago when it was sold under the Task Force name. I already had a nicer Craftsman router with two bases, but no table, so after returning another table I didn't like, I found this one on sale cheap and figured I was up one extra router to boot.

Well, like others, I had problems with depth adjustments with the router in the table. I had to clamp the table down so I could push the router up without tipping the table. Even then, accurate depth settings were a trial and error process and a real chore to do. I ended up just modifying the table to hold the Craftsman router (round base vs. the D shaped base on the Task Force/Blue Hawk, had to finish routing the cutout to be round).

Where this little Blue Hawk router will shine is in freehand use. It's actually worth the price of the whole combo to have such a light weight router to use out of the table. The handles are very comfortable and the trigger for on/off is conveniently located on the handle. This is much safer than the motor mounted switches on some others. The dust collector port works well hooked to a shop vac with a 1 1/4 inch hose. The plunge action is smooth. Depth stops are easy to make and adjust. The edge guide makes it nice as well. It has plenty of power for edge trimming and I've even carved out 1 1/2 inch deep mortises with mine using an up cut spiral bit. Never hesitated at all, but I've only tried it with pine and Doug fir. The variable speed on it is nice as well. 

I'm still using the table with another router but I've had to make a new fence for it since the plastic fence it comes with is just junk. Mine warped soon after I got it. 

I now own 4 routers as I've accquired two more since getting this one but this is still the one I reach for anytime I have freehand or mortise work needed. You will find that everything on it is metric though, not like other routers. Any screws needed for whatever reason, they are all metric sizes. This, and the odd D shaped base plate means that any add on accessories will be very hard to come by. Good thing it comes with the edge guide and a template guide bushing that is a custom fit just for this router. I am not sorry I bought mine, but I got it for the table and ended up liking the router as the best thing about it.


----------



## woodpig (Nov 25, 2014)

I know I am reviving an old thread here, but since Lowes is still selling this plunge router and table combo, and therefore others (including me) might see it on a clearance table and engage in a little How-Bad-Can-It-Really-Be?-style impulse buying , I thought I would post the solution I came up with for the depth-of-cut adjustment issue when the router is mounted to the table. Rather than trying to re-invent the wheel, as they say, I just borrowed an existing technology from the automotive world. 

The "router lift" is just a 1 1/2 ton scissor jack that I bought from Wal-Mart for $25. I wanted a freestanding router table rather than one that had to be bolted to a bench top, so I just made a quick-and-dirty plywood base from scrap plywood that I already had lying around. I sized the base to accommodate the holes that were already drilled in the tabletop, detached the plastic legs and attached the tabletop to my homemade base with wood screws. 

Using a 2" hole saw on my electric drill, I cut a hole in the side of the plywood base directly opposite the little gizmo that you turn to raise or lower the jack. The hole accommodates the crank-handle that activates said little gizmo on the jack. 

Finally, I drilled holes in the corners of the jack's base, centered the jack underneath the router, and attached it to my base using wood screws.

I've now used the modified table and lift system twice, and it works like a charm. :dance3:

A bit crude, perhaps, but it got the job done and it was a whole lot cheaper than buying a new router table. 

Hope this proves helpful to someone. 

Cheers, 
Bryon


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like a workable solution Bryan.


----------

